# OT: New Slot Forum?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I was wondering if there is a need for a Slot Car Tracks/Shops/Events forum in the Slot Car area? Would be a place to discuss things happening at different tracks, hobby shops or race events. Had a request that one be started but was wondering what everyone thought of the idea. Suggestions and comments welcome!


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds great, especially the events part. My son and I are in the process (slow as it is!!) of beginning to rout a 6' x 16' 6 lane oval after which we will rout a 4 lane road course ibn the infield. Plans are also calling for a drag strip. All of which we plan on hosting races on.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How about an "off topic" forum? You know, for basic bs'n, joking , recipe sharing.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

absolutely!!!

that's a great idea

maybe organize it by geographic area and slot type?

this site rules!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the OT idea too. What RC2 or others have to say for FYIs and news bits.
Yes, gear Head IS right! this place RULES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

How about a section for information that seems to get asked about all of the time???? There have been a lot of repeat threads on track building,controllers,power supplies,etc.Heck,I think I've even asked the same thing more then once because I couldn't find the thread from the first time I asked.

It would be great for newbies,and would make it easier then having to backtrack through pages of info trying to find stuff.

The one thing I like about this board is that it pretty much stays on topic and I don;t have to wade through endless OT stuff.An "anything BUT slot" forum might be fun.

Mike


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That sounds cool. I thought it would be cool to have a hop-up or tech tip forum. I suppose you can't have a forum for everything though.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

One more I would like to see is a magnet car forum.

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*OT: Slot ???? (fill in the blank)*

Hankster, You know how us slotheads are, give us a little space and we will fill it up... :freak: The idea of having a thread for just events, hobby shops, tracks would be a very welcome addition. 


On a side note: What determines how long a thread remains in this forum? I went looking for a post in the customizing thread that I thought was only a couple weeks ago and couldn't find it.  I happen to notice that there are only 2 maybe 3 pages max but over on the DC side some of the topics are 8 or more pages deep? Just wondering. 

THanks again for all that you do in giving us a place to share our thoughts and experiences. :devil: 

Jeff


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Hank, :wave: One of these days I 'm going to have come up there with the RC cars, and race with ya Tim PS yes I think it would be a great idea ofr an events area.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Sounds good to me, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Threads are deleted any time the last reply was over 2 years ago. I looked in the Customs forum and there are threads back to 11/03. If you are not seeing them you may have your default view set for a shorter time. When viewing the subjects of a forum look at the bottom of the page... you'll see an area called Thread Options. Make sure you have the "From the" set to "beginning". You can control this setting in your UserCP.

I hate to split things up too much with too many forums as that would lower the traffic in all the forums and make the forum(s) look unused. Keep the suggestions,comments and ideas coming.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

How about adding the events to the track building section and maybe some of the other to other sections. Sundance


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Oops...*

Boy do I feel foolish.... I checked the settings in the CP and yes I had set it up to only show last 2 weeks of posting.... THANKS a bunch for the help...

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I read every post every day, in every forum. I think most of us do. So I would say if its work on your part Hank, don't bother adding it.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

A Race/Swap meet/Event specific forum would be a reasonable addition to the slot car group of forums, but not really necessary, IMO.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think an *Events* forum would be worthwhile only because things like upcoming slot car show postings seem to find their way into in every forum. The Events forum would also be a good place for race reports, Lightning Fest discussions, etc. I also understand that too many forums is kind of tedious and keeps the activity levels down in individual forums. To help address that I recommend that the *Box Stock* and *Collecting* forums be merged, thereby keeping the total number of forums the same as it currently is. I can't detect a big difference between these latter two forums anyway. All of the other existing forums seem to have a cohesive and well defined focus.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I kinda like AFXtoo idea. Merge the "Box Stock" and "Collecting" forums and add a "Events" forum. 

GP


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I kinda agree about merging the Box stock and Collecting forums. Not like there's a lot to talk about when it comes to "keeping them box stock"....Ya just open the box....then don't do anything to em.

On the other hand, the boards are pretty good "as is". I've noticed that on some of the boards that the racing groups frequent, things get a little flamey/politcal. Not that we've never had that here, but we have managed to keep it to a minimum.

Whatever makes everyone happy. I'm good either way.
Trev


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Merge 'em to make room for an Events forum -Yea!


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

There's a very good idea, AfxToo. Merge Box Stock and Collecting forums since they are so similar, and then add the Events forum. 

Bandwidth usage might even go down some, since the events forum wouldn't be quite so popular. However, I could be very wrong about that........


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Merging Box Stock and Collecting forums sounds reasonable and I think that an events forum will allow members to meet in person. Anyone else going to the 5/17 show in Parsippany NJ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm still reading... but not sure that Stock and Customizing go together... If it's stock then it can't be custom  If they did merge what could it be named?

I'm not worried about bandwidth... we can about triple in size before I would start hitting my allowances.

We won't have an off-topic forum. I have tried it 3 times in the past and all they have turned into are flame war forums. It wasn't my choice to eliminate them, it was the members that forced the change.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Really good to hear the bandwidth is not a problem. I've seen a few forums that did run very near maximum constantly. 

The "Box Stock" and "Collecting" could go together, not "Modeling/Customizing". 

Thanks for the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, If I was gonna restructure, I'd set it up like this:
Car stuff
Track stuff
Custom stuff
Event stuff
(insert your own clever names for them...I'm runnin low on imagination tonite)

Im not convinced anything needs changed though. If bandwidth is no prob, then simply adding an events/results forum would be awesome.

Trev


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

buzzinhornet said:


> I kinda like AFXtoo idea. Merge the "Box Stock" and "Collecting" forums and add a "Events" forum.
> 
> GP


Good idea! :thumbsup: Box Stock & Collecting, merged could go by either of those names. I don't know about a whole forum dedicated to events though.

I wish there was a "hip tips" or tech forum, where tuning & performance and maybe even repair info could be discussed & preserved. It would be cool to have an online technical reference. I used to enjoy reading over the hip tips. 

I don't really have much use for an "events" forum.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hank, like Captain Fred said, Box Stock & Collecting could go together, not Box Stock and Custom. I think Shadowracer captured the essence of the topic areas that we'd like to see, with the addition of the swap & sell of course.

Thanks Hank.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I think an "events/swap meets/clubs/people looking to race" section would benefit everyone.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S ,NC


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

OK, I could go for a " people looking to race" section, so I guess an events page would be good for that. Most of the slotcar guys around here seem to be into the larger scale cars. I'm always looking for someone to run HO cars with.


----------

